# Victoria English School



## rosseabc (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello

I have to enroll my child next year in KG2 and Victoria English School is one of the schools I have narrowed down in my list.

Any feedback on this school? Are the teachers native English speakers, about extra curri. activities, academic standard etc

Thank you


----------

